# und schon wieder eine neue Gilde ! ;-)



## macgyver (29. Dezember 2012)

also was soll ich schreiben was nicht schon alle über ihre neue gilde gesagt oder besser geschrieben haben !!
klar soll spaß an erster stelle stehn
aber trotzdem versuchen was zu erreichen
also erstmal die gilde ein paar lvl nach oben sind nämlich noch stufe 1
ich bin erst lvl 10 und ein kleiner zwergen krieger tank
aber da hoffe ich das sich paar low levler oder twinks finden gemeinsam die innis von todesmine bis ?? zu bestreiten
aber ich suche auch jemand der gerne mithilft und sich mit dem aufbau einer internetseite auskennt
habe eine erstellt aber noch sehr ausbaufähig !!!^^ http://wowgilden.net/der-clan
ok das war es erstmal
vielleicht bis bald


----------



## macgyver (2. Januar 2013)

sind schon lvl 3 !!!


----------

